# Artificial Breeding



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

They do it all that time with different animals, birds, fish, even humans. If everyone is having problems breeding Ps the normal way, is artificial breeding an option??

I have seen this once in a show about salmon fish where they squeeze the female's belly and extract all the eggs on a bowl, and then use already obtained sperm to fertilize the eggs. Bingo!

This way also gives us the option to mix species, Spilo and Rhom? Or RBP and Cariba?

I think this is great if it's possible; no more worries about imitating stupid rainy season or fish going black, etc. So, is it possible? And what are your thoughts on this?

Kouma


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Interesting idea









I think there was a post somewhere here that talked about this. If you're thinking about doing this ... let us know the results.

I would have to mention that you'll have to first figure out male vs female. Then you need to figure when they're ripe ... Commerical fisheries for salmon and trout and such ... it's easier to sex. Then are you willing to jack off the fish?









Not trying to dis ya ... but ....


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Wow hell of a topic, but i know my piranhas damn near kill them selves trying to get away from my net let alone when i got my hand in there, may i reccommend a tranqulizer if u do decide to try this and gloves, sounds like u wanna just make ur fish breed my friend give it timeor was u just wondering?If ur trying to rush i wouldnt man they will do it when they feel comfortable.Did u ever get ur powerhead?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i think the process of getting the eggs and sperm is called stripping. its commonly done by breeders because of the 100% fertilization rate. its not commonly done by hobbyists because of the potential to injure the fish. it takes a decent amount of experience to do this and to recognize the appropriate time to do it.

stripping a fish will not enable you to cross species that cannot be crossed through regular mating. for example, with cichlids, texas cichlids and convicts can and do cross breed in captivity. if you were to strip them, you could produce offspring. oscars and cons cannot cross, and stripping wouldn't work.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

pro-
fish prices will decrease

con- 
rare fish value will decrease

pro- 
fish accessability will increase

con-
many moral conflicts involved in artificial insemination

pro-
many science questions about p breeding will be answered

well, the pros outweigh the cons, so go for it!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> con-
> many moral conflicts involved in artificial insemination


----------

